# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо >  Lenovo усиливает руководство EMEA для дальнейшего роста

## PRKVADRAT

_Джанфранко Лянчи возглавит подразделение PC Group в должности коммерческого директора и исполнительного вице-президента_ 

_Аймар де Ленкесен станет президентом региона EMEA и старшим вице-президентом Lenovo с целью вывести Lenovo на первое место_ 

Компания [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY), крупнейший производитель ПК в мире, назначила Аймара де Ленкесена президентом региона EMEA, в то время как Джанфранко Лянчи получил повышение до коммерческого директора и исполнительного вице-президента Lenovo. Г-н Лянчи будет отвечать за вновь созданное глобальное подразделение PC Group, а также за регион EMEA и зрелые рынки Японии, Австралии и Новой Зеландии в Азиатско-Тихоокеанском регионе. Г-н Де Ленкесен также войдет состав глобального исполнительного комитета Lenovo в должности старшего вице-президента.
Назначения являются частью глобальной реорганизации двух бизнес-подразделений Lenovo в четыре, с целью получения выгоды от уже имеющейся положительной динамики бизнеса и новых возможностей, которые компания видит в дальнейшем росте на рынке Smart Connected Device:  

·         PC Business Group – бренды Lenovo и Think, подразделение возглавит Джанфранко Лянчи;
·         Mobile Business Group – смартфоны, планшеты, Smart TV;
·         Enterprise Business Group – серверы и системы хранения;
·         Ecosystem and Cloud services – Android и Windows.

Комментируя назначения, Ян Юаньцин, генеральный директор и председатель совета директоров Lenovo, сказал: «Сейчас мы находимся на самом захватывающем этапе развития компании за все время нашей истории: опережая показатели рынка квартал за кварталом, мы показываем устойчивый рост ПК бизнеса – основного направления нашей работы. Также начинаем позиционировать себя как основного игрока и корпоративного, и мобильного сегментов в будущем. Превосходные показатели в EMEA являются ключом к нашему глобальному успеху. Поздравляю Джанфранко Лянчи с тем, что он смог достичь высоких результатов в EMEA, а также приветствую Аймара де Ленкесена, который поддержит наш бизнес в следующей фазе его роста». 
«Когда я присоединился к компании Lenovo в 2012 году, то поставил перед компанией амбициозную цель – стать третьей в регионе EMEA на рынке ПК к 2013 году. В итоге мы показали даже лучший результат, и сейчас занимаем второе место с 15% долей рынка. Следующий этап нашего роста зависит от соблюдения максимально правильной организации, с тем, чтобы быть внимательными и эффективными, предлагая инновационные продукты и услуги на этом невероятно диверсифицированном рынке. Уверен, что Аймар де Ленкесен сможет привести регион EMEA к новому этапу роста, который будет основан не только на продажах ПК и планшетов, но и ускорится за счет серверов и смартфонов», – отметил Джанфранко Лянчи.
Аймар де Ленкесен добавил: «В то время как Джанфранко Лянчи вывел Lenovo на второе место по продажам ПК в регионе EMEA, у нас еще остаются огромные возможности для роста в будущем. Моя цель, используя текущие результаты, стать №1 среди ПК компаний в EMEA, но не только. Сейчас центр нашего внимания смещается в сторону ПК+ и Smart Сonnected Device сегментов. Мы создали прочный фундамент на рынках смартфонов в ряде стран EMEA и будем продолжать расширяться в течение следующего года. Lenovo стоит на пороге еще большего роста».

Все назначения вступают в силу с 1 апреля 2014 года. 


*Об* *Аймар**е** де Ленкесен**е:*

Аймар де Ленкесен стал работать в Lenovo в конце 2013 года, возглавив мобильное направление в регионе EMEA. На протяжении последних 30 лет он занимал различные руководящие должности в ИТ индустрии. Последние 10 лет проживает в Европе, и за это время был корпоративным вице-президентом и членом совета директоров компании Capgemini, старшим вице-президентом и президентом подразделения SHBG в компании Acer, а также генеральным директором в компании Packard Bell. До переезда в Европу г-н Аймар де Ленкесен провел более 20 лет в Калифорнии, где занимал различные руководящие должности в таких крупных компаниях, как Softbank и Ziff-Davis, а также в нескольких технологических стартапах.

*О Джанфранко Лянчи*

Джанфранко Лянчи присоединился к Lenovo в апреле 2012 года в качестве Президента региона EMEA и старшего вице-президента компании. В зону ответственности г-на Лянчи входит весь бизнес Lenovo во всех странах EMEA, включающий в себя 121 страну, 40 офисов и 1800 сотрудников. Всего за один год работы по его руководством, бизнес компании в регионе переместился с четвертого места на второе, продемонстрировав впечатляющие темпы роста, значительно опережающие рост рынка ПК. 

Г-н Лянчи начал свою карьеру в подразделении по производству калькуляторов и цифровых часов компании Texas Instruments в 1981 г. На протяжении 17 лет г-н Лянчи занимал различные должности в этой компании, наиболее значимой из которых была позиция Регионального руководителя подразделения по принтерам и портативным компьютерам (PPD) в Италии, на Ближнем Востоке и в Африке, а затем – должность Президента подразделения Texas Instruments по продуктам личного пользования в регионе EMEA.

В 1997 году, после поглощения подразделения портативных ПК компании Texas Instruments со стороны Acer, Джанфранко Лянчи занял должность управляющего директора Acer в Италии. В 2000 году он занял пост президента Acer Europe, а в 2002 – президента Acer EMEA. Благодаря инновационному подходу Джанфранко Лянчи к бизнес-модели подразделения, Acer стал игроком №1 в сегменте персональных компьютеров в регионе EMEA.  В 2008 году г-н Лянчи был назначен Генеральным директором (CEO) и Президентом Acer. Под его руководством компания стала игроком №2 на мировом рынке персональных компьютеров и достигала рекордных показателей прибыли на протяжении трех лет подряд.

*О компании* *Lenovo*
Lenovo (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY) – технологическая компания с капитализацией 34 млрд долларов США, крупнейший производитель персональных компьютеров в мире и лидер рынка ПК+ устройств, чья продукция представлена в более чем 160 странах. Бизнес-модель Lenovo базируется на инновациях, операционной эффективности и глубоком стратегическом планировании и исполнении. Компания, образованная в 2005 году в результате приобретения холдингом Lenovo Group подразделения по производству персональных компьютеров IBM, разрабатывает, производит и выводит на рынок надежные, высококачественные, безопасные и легкие в использовании продукты, а также оказывает профессиональные услуги заказчикам по всему миру. В продуктовой линейке Lenovo представлены легендарные персональные компьютеры для бизнеса под брендом Think, компьютеры для индивидуальных пользователей под брендом Idea, а так же рабочие станции, серверы и мобильные интернет-устройства, включая планшеты и смартфоны. Lenovo входит в список крупнейших международных компаний Fortune Global 500. Основные исследовательские центры компании расположены в Ямато, Япония; в Пекине, Шанхае и Шеньжене, Китай; а также в Роли, Северная Каролина. Более подробную информацию можно найти на сайте компании [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

